# How to Stop Seeing My Psychologist



## LetGo (Nov 17, 2012)

I have had three sessions with my psychologist and I feel that I am not connecting with her. I also don't like her therapy style. I want to stop seeing her and look for another psychologist, but I'm not sure how. Should I call her and tell her that I want to stop my sessions and why?


----------



## Empty7 (May 22, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## LetGo (Nov 17, 2012)

Ugh, I was really hoping that I wouldn't have to do that.


----------



## Empty7 (May 22, 2013)

There is no other way.


----------



## LetGo (Nov 17, 2012)

I could just stop going and not return her phone calls if she tries to contact me.


----------



## Empty7 (May 22, 2013)

Do as you wish, both ways are great, except on the last one you're going to have some annoying calls for a while.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

```

```



LetGo said:


> I could just stop going and not return her phone calls if she tries to contact me.


Lol This is what I always do.


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

I haven't stopped seeing my psychologist, although I'm kind of in the same boat as you. She's a nice person, and I've actually been seeing her sporadically (I can't seem to get myself to go regularly even though I should) for over a year. She just doesn't seem to quite get where I'm coming from and I still feel a little uncomfortable. 

I've done the "ignore and they'll get the hint" method before, mostly with people who ask me on dates haha, but that could potentially be a problem with a psychologist? Just, considering who they are, they might get VERY WORRIED. They might be worried your anxiety has taken a downward spiral and they could get more insistent in calling. If you're worried about confrontation/hurting her feelings, you don't have to mention that you don't like her style. You could say you're moving! I know it's a lie, but it's a lie that doesn't seem like it would hurt anyone. If not, the others are right - you should probably just tell her. You shouldn't have to pay someone who isn't helping.


----------



## AnxietyGirlx (Feb 26, 2011)

Do it!


----------



## Mimi SIB (Jun 18, 2013)

There is also the honest approach -- telling her what you've told us. If she's worth her salt, she will try to accommodate you by adapting her style to meet your needs or she will let you go gracefully. If she's not a competent therapist or she's desperate for the money, she might try to persuade you. I know.. I know.. being assertive is hard. But it's your time and money wasted on something that is counterproductive. You have every right to find the therapist best suited to your needs. Good luck.

BTW, if you "just stop going", won't you get charged for the next appointment? Not sure how that works in some countries, but you might wanna be sure you're not penciled in for next week lest you end up paying for it.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Before you stop seeing them first find out what sort of therapy you feel would be more suitable for you and any disorders/issues you have. No point thinking another therapist will be better where you find you are having the same experience with the new one as you did with your current therapist.

You've only had 3 sessions which makes it still early days so a connection hasn't really had time to develop. Others take longer or shorter to get that type of relationship.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Just tell her that your chemistry is not the best, and look elsewhere. I'm sure she'll understand.


----------

